# Swamp Loggers



## Kunes (Jun 10, 2009)

i see discovery is coming out with a new show called swamp loggers seems good. anyone know whens it's on?


----------



## Country1 (Jun 10, 2009)

1st show to air Monday 6/15 @ 10pm est.
Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## mercer_me (Jun 15, 2009)

I read the info on my guide today, and it's the same crew that they had on Extrene Loggers Swamp Logging episode.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 8, 2009)

its not new was on this past winter tom trees


----------



## K5krawler (Jul 8, 2009)

RavensRoost said:


> What is this crap?



Reported as spam :spam:


----------



## trimmmed (Jul 8, 2009)

K5krawler said:


> Reported as spam :spam:


Thank you, that is the way to handle it and the spammer is toast.


----------

